# A Good Jar day!!



## coreya (Sep 16, 2011)

Had a good jar day for a change, picked up 9 jars 7 of which I did not have. I'm also attaching a link to a slideshow to save some loading. The highlights are 1- a Masons 1 Patent #1758, 2- a The Gem #1067(with band & I had the lid), 3- a Mason's Patent reverse Ball port rework # 1769, 4- a Genuine Boyd's mason # 496 I belive but in ball blue with book only listing light green also has an amber streak above genuine and nothing on reverse, 5- a Masons Patent, reverse Port 1/2 gal # 1864, 6- a Boyds perfect Mason # 501 1/2 gal, 7- a Masons Improved reverse clyde NY # 1712 1/2 gal but no band or lid (already had one), 8- a ball mason (just liked the crudeness), 9- and best of all a Macomb potteryCo #1602. All of them in perfect shape, no scratches etc. Just thought I'd share







https://s218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/finds/9-16-11jars/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Dugout (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice addition!


----------



## Dansalata (Sep 16, 2011)

good job...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 17, 2011)

Real nice!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice finds Cor.
 I've been in a bit of a slump lately


----------



## coreya (Sep 17, 2011)

*RE: A Good Jar day redeux*

Yes Ajohn I know what you mean, havn't found any decent jars in a couple months. I went back to where I got the first batch and picked up 4 more, 1 a smokey grey? Ball PM # 277, 2 a light blue (not a touch of green in it anywhere) atlas #161, and two modern Ball jelly jars that I believe are 190-7's. Please let me know what all of you think as to the smokey grey one. These were 3 bucks total. Also got a nice blue wheaton and another shoe for my side collection!


----------



## jarhunter (Sep 17, 2011)

*RE: A Good Jar day redeux*

Nice pick-ups, finding seems to get harder and harder. BPM looks like smoke, although i have never come across one. Passed on a 1858 1/2 gal. in smoke at a bottle show once, could kick myself now, live and learn. Warren


----------



## beendiggin (Sep 18, 2011)

*RE: A Good Jar day redeux*

Nice finds!


----------

